# The Homestead in Virginia



## Miss Marty (Jul 13, 2006)

Has anyone stayed or visited 
The Homestead in Virginia 

We reserved a 
Three (3) Bedroom Single Family House 
with Garage - Patio - Private Hot Tub 
for the "first week" in August, 2006.  

Has anyone stayed in one of the 
2,000 + plus square feet houses?


----------



## Sandy (Jul 13, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> Has anyone stayed or visited
> The Homestead in Virginia
> 
> We reserved a
> ...




Hi, 

I have never stayed here, but I do know that it is one of the premier resorts on the east coast.  I believe presidents and other "impressive" folks have stayed here, as well as the Coolfont Resort.


----------



## SBK (Jul 13, 2006)

WOW -- 

Marty -- what the heck were you trading with -- that is really something!

Have a wonderful time.


----------



## chris5 (Jul 14, 2006)

Stayed in the hotel side in the 90's.  Great place and a great get-away from the DC area.  Didn't know the place had houses for stays.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: The Homestead in Virginia - July 30*

Massanutten


----------



## somerville (Jul 14, 2006)

The resort is part of The Owners Club timeshare group.  My wife's business partner owns at The Owners Club in Hilton Head.  He has exchanged to Homestead.  I have seen the Hilton Head Units.  They are large and nice.  I imagine Homestead would be comparable.


----------



## glenmore (Jul 18, 2006)

The Homestead is a gorgeous resort - you feel like you have stepped back in time. Grounds are beautiful, amenities are first class, as is the food. Afternoon tea is a delight. Great breakfast buffet w/piano music and outstanding omelets made to order. Golf is superb, horseback riding, skeet shooting at the Lodge. Rocking chairs on the front porch. Sam Snead's is a great restaurant. You will love it - can't believe you got it with that trade - way to go!


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 18, 2006)

I have only seen it online twice since 2000
The first time was for a week in mid January
and just a few weeks ago a 3 bedroom house
was online for July 30, 2006 - So I grabbed it!  

They charge (exchangers) a $125 cleaning fee 

Samatha Brown from the Travel Channel 
did a show from The Homestead Resort.
It looks beautiful plus we love Virginia


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 21, 2006)

I called The Homestead Reservation Dept and 
asked about July Room Rates at "The Homestead" 

They quoted me a rate for a standard room  
$410 per night + 15% service charge + 7% tax
Grand Total =  $500 per night on weekdays!

I called The Owners Club at The Homestead in Virginia
They said that they only have thirty three (33) houses


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 21, 2006)

If you get the package that includes breakfast and dinner daily for two people the price only goes up to $490 from $410.  

I've been there twice.  Once was free with my wife's company and another time was in the off season, and I still paid $750 for two nights including food and service fees.

I don't think that it's worth the money, but if money isn't an issue, it's a wonderful place.



			
				Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> I called The Homestead Reservation Dept and
> asked about July Room Rates at "The Homestead"
> 
> They quoted me a rate for a standard room
> ...


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 31, 2006)

*The Owners Club at The Homestead*

We stayed in a beautiful "Club Home"
Three Bedroom with Three Full Baths


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 1, 2006)

*The Homestead*

Has been around since 1766


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 2, 2006)

*The Homestead*

The Homestead Resort is located in Hot Springs, Va


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 2, 2006)

*How does The Homestead VA compare to The Greenbrier WV*

Has anyone been to both resorts


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 2, 2006)

*The Greenbrier in October*

We plan to do lunch at both The Homestead & Greenbrier


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 2, 2006)

I've been to both resorts.  I would say that the Greenbrier is nicer than the Homestead, but not by much.  The resort itself is very similar, but the food is much better at the Greenbrier.  

I haven't been to either of the shooting ranges.  



			
				Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Has anyone been to both resorts
> 
> .*


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 19, 2006)

*Beautiful Day at The Greenbrier Resort WV*

The Greenbrier Resort is about an hours drive from The Homestead

October 10, 2006  

Tuesday we drove from The Homestead Resort
South along Route 220 to Covington, Virginia 
then West on I-64 to White Sulphur Springs

The weather was perfect for mid October with 
bright sunshine & warm temps in the low 70`s 

The Fall Foliage was beautiful Orange - Reds 
& Yellows highlight the mountains and valleys


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 19, 2006)

*Kodak Gallery Photos*

Greenbrier Resort - White Sulphur Springs 
Here are a few photos - will add more soon

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slidesh...de=fromshare&Ux=0&mode=fromshare&conn_speed=1

The Bunker Tours were full - $30 per person
They had a "big convention" at the resort


----------

